# Happy Birthday -- and a brag



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Congratulation Annie. And WOW Fisher's litter is "some kind of wonderful" !!! Very impressive.


Gosh, I was so impressed I forgot the HAPPY BIRTHDAY Fisher and littermates. Hope you all have a day filled with "Satisfaction" and all your favorite things.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

BRAG,BRAG,all you want cos you deserve it!.
CONGRATS!.
NOW,WHERE ARE THE PICTURES!!.


----------



## hermione hewitt (Oct 24, 2007)

Happy brithday, love Hermione


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday Fisher....hope you have a really SPECIAL day from all of us here at our house! Also....brag away....what wonderful accomplishments!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Fisher! :drummer::artydude:nchuck:


----------



## Gldntrsur (Jan 16, 2009)

Happy Birthday Fisher!!!! I wiil be six too on Friday. I'm Cramer and am your half brother. "Aubridge Wave of Fate CGC" Congratulations!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy birthday! Hope for at least another 12 of them!
What an impressive litter, they're all so titled. I think it's awesome that you're in contact with them all.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday Fisher!!! Congrad's on the 2nd leg, Fisher. 
Congrad's to you too Annie! What a fantastic weekend for you, Fisher and Blade!!

'You go girl'!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hdonnelly (Feb 11, 2008)

Big congratulations! What a great day!

Heather


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday  And Congratulations!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

You guys are too cute, thanks for the birfday wishes and congrats! It has been a good week. Fisher got his own bowl of ice cream which of course he scarfed down before I even started in on mine


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Happy Birthday! arty::You_Rock_

What an impressive litter. Looks like those dogs do just about everything!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*HAPPY BELATED B-DAY FISHER*
AND
*WOOHOOO*
*!!!*​ 










​


----------

